# {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب



## Meriamty (22 يناير 2008)

الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب

بقلم: الاب د. بيتر مدروس






ينفي قوم وجود الصليب في القرون المسيحية الاولى رمزا للمسيحية وموضع اكرام لدى المؤمنين بالمسيح. ويؤكّدون ان السمكة كانت الرمز والاشارة "بسبب الاضطهادات" فكانت علامة تعارف سرية داخلية خفيّة بين المسيحيين.وأكيد ان المسيحية لا تعبد الصليب ولا تكرمه كأداة عذاب واعدام بل كأداة تم فيها الخلاص بعد أن بيّن السيد المسيح محبته للبشرية حتى أقصى الحدود.
اخفاء الصليب في زمن الاضطهادات لا يعني انكاره!
لو فرض المرء جدلا ان المسيحيين أخفوا الصليب اخفاء تاما لخوفهم من الاضطهاد ، فهذا لا يعني انهم لم يحسبوه رمزا لايمانهم وموضع اكرام عندهم بل فقط ان اظهاره خطير وغير مناسب. وسنرى الصليب في الحفريات منذ القرن الميلادي الاول ، مع رمز السمكة ومن غيرها!
الصليب في الحفريات والكتابات المسيحية القديمة
نعبّر عن هذه المصادر بالعبارة الانكليزية ********s monuments . اذا اراد المرء أن يعود الى التاريخ ، وجب أن يعترف بوجود الصليب (أي صليب يسوع) ومكانته في أسفار <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a></a></a> التي تعود كلّها الى القرن الميلادي الاول (حتى لو استثنينا منها كتابات القديس بولس التي يرفضها قوم بسبب نظريتهم ان بولس أسس المسيحية الحالية وانه اخترع صلب يسوع وقيامته والوهيته).
 في القدس ، بقرب مزار "المبكى السيدي" Dominus flevit حيث بكى يسوع المدينة المقدسة قبور وشواهد   ليهود مسيحيين من القرن الاول والقرنين التاليين وعلى الشواهد والصناديق الحجرية للعظام صلبان كثيرة. وكذلك في حفريات "بطن الهوى" في تل بيوت بقرب القدس.
أمّا في ايطاليا فيجد المرء الصليب منحوتا على جدران أحد المنازل المسيحية في مدينة هرقولانوم (جنوب روما) التي ثار عليها الببركان فيزوفيوس واجتاحها بحر من الطين   سنة 79 للميلاد. ووجود مسيحيين في هرقولانوم والمنطقة محتمل جدا ، مذ زارها بولس الرسول (عن أعمال 28 : 13 -14 ، ثم رومية 16 : 5).
-    منذ القرون الاولى ولا سيما الثاني تظهر المرساة رمزا للصليب. وأحيانا تظهر بشكل صليب كما في دياميس القديسة بريسقيلا في روما (القرن الميلادي الثاني).




رمز السمكة في المسيحية
القديس اغناطيوس اسقف انطاكيا (المستشهد سنة 107) يكتب الى أهل أفسس: "ان رئيس هذا الدهر (أي الشيطان) لم يدرك لا يتولية مريم ولا ولادتها ولا موت السيد (المسيح)".

-    القديس بوليكاربوس كان تلميذ مار يوحنا الانجيلي الحبيب وكان اسقف ازمير. استشهد في الثاني من شباط سنة 156 أي في منتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي). وجّه عدة رسائل الى المسيحيين الاولين منها الى أهل فيليبي ذكر فيها الصليب (12 ، 3).وكان القديس بولس قد كتب الى أهل فيليبي (قبل نحو سبعين سنة) مستخدما عبارة " أعداء صليب المسيح" ، وفي كلا النصين خصوم الصليب هم خصوم المسيح والمسيحية!

-    من القرن الثاني : هنالك كتابة مفادها :"صليب الحرف T يعني النعمة". ونجده بكثرة – أي الصليب بهذا الشكل- في دياميس القرن الثاني الميلادي في روما.

-    ويكتب ترتليانوس (197-220) :"حتى الطيور تتجه الى السماء وتفتح أجنحتها بشكل صليب ..." ("في الصلاة" ، فصل 29). وكتب أيضا في "غار الجندي" :"في جميع اعمالنا ، حين ندخل أو نخرج، حين نلبس أو نجلس الى المائدة أو نستلقي على السرير أو نأخذ كرسيا أو مصباحا ، نرسم اشارة الصليب على جباهنا.".

-        منقوشة الصليب في قبور ال "أوريليي" تظهر شخصية تبيّن الصليب.(قبل سنة 200 ميلادية).

-منقوشة الصليب تحت اسم روفينا ايرينه في دياميس القديس كاليستوس البابا تعود الى اوائل القرن الميلادي الثالث (قبل قسطنطين) ، راجع الموسوعة الكاثوليكية (بالايطالية)، حاضرة الفاتيكان ، 1950 ، المجلد الرابع ، ص 955.

- الكتابة والرسم "الكاريكاتوري" على تلة البالاتينو توضح اكرام المسيحيين للمسيح المصلوب وللصليب. الرسم هو حمار مصلوب (!) وتحته كتابة باللغة اليونانية تعني

 "اليكسامينوس يعبد الاله!" كان الرومان (الوثنيون) يتّهمون المسيحيين ب"عبادة الحمار المصلوب" (onolatria).

الصليب مع السمكة في الكتابات المسيحية القديمة
ينقل البحاثة روبرت "موات" Robert Mowat نصا من أوسابيوس البامفيلي هو عبارة عن قصيدة تطريزية (أي تتكون كلماتها من أول حرف من كل بيت) في ايونانية معناها:"ابن الله (أي كلمة الله) مخلّص ، صليب".(الاب سامي حلاق اليسوعي ، "رمز السمكة عند المسيحيين"، ص 17 – 18).

رمز السمكة
 اذا أخذ المرء أول حرف من العبارة اليونانية "ييسوس خريستوس ثيو يوس سوتير" يصل الى لفظة "يخثتس" (اخثيس) التي تعني "سمكة". هكذا يفسّر القديس اغسطينوس استخدام رمز السمكة : "ومن الكلمات الخمس ، اذا جمعتم الحروف الاولى لكلماتها تحصلون على الايختيس أي السمكة التي يُشار فيها سرّيّا الى اسم المسيح" (كتاب "مدينة الله" ، الفصل الثامن عشر).

ومن دواعي ربط السمكة بالمسيح انه اختار صيادين لينشروا رسالته ويصطادوا الناس وانه كثّر الخبز والسمك. وتنشد الكنيسة البيزنطية :"مبارك أنت ايها المسيح الهنا الذي أظهر الصيادين جزيلي الحكمة وأنزل عليهم روح القدس وبهم اصطاد المسكونة، يا محب البشر، المجد لك!"
وفي القدم كانت فكرة ان المسيح يسوع هو "يشوع الجديد"، فالاسم هو ذاته ويسوع جعلنا نعبر نهر الاردن الى أرض الميعاد. وبما ان لفظة "نون" في العبرية تعني "سمكة" فيسوع هو "ابن السمكة" لاصطياده الناس وأولهم الرسل صيادي الناس ولتكثيره السمك مع الخبز.​
​
منقووووووووول


----------



## فادية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*

تسلم  ايدك عزيزتي  على  النقله  الجميل
 شكرا  للموضوع    الجميل 
ربنا يبارك  حياتك​


----------



## Meriamty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*



فادية قال:


> تسلم  ايدك عزيزتي  على  النقله  الجميل
> شكرا  للموضوع    الجميل
> ربنا يبارك  حياتك​






ميرسى لمرورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*

*thx alot for ur wonderful topic
God bless you​*


----------



## Meriamty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur wonderful topic
> God bless you​*





you are welcome 

god bless you too 


​


----------



## meraa (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*

جميل الموضوع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*

توضيح رائع اخى مريمتى ربنا يبارك بجهدك واتحفينا بالمزيد وشكرا لك


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*



meraa قال:


> جميل الموضوع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك





ميرسى جداااا يا ميرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*



ghaleb aldaoud قال:


> توضيح رائع اخى مريمتى ربنا يبارك بجهدك واتحفينا بالمزيد وشكرا لك





العفو وميرسى جدا لذوقك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*

مشكورة عزيزتي
على هذا الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Meriamty (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*



استفانوس قال:


> مشكورة عزيزتي
> على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى جداااا  لحضورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mina1 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*

*شكرا على المعلومة الجميلة  والمفيدة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Meriamty (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب*



mina1 قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومة الجميلة  والمفيدة
> ربنا يباركك​*






العفو يا مينا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------

